# Daitobukan Dojo in Towson, MD?



## goldwarrior (Jul 3, 2010)

Has anyone trained with the Daitobukan Dojo in Towson, MD?  I was considering checking out the classes.  Is the instruction good?  

http://daitobukan.com/


----------



## Tanaka (Jul 3, 2010)

goldwarrior said:


> Has anyone trained with the Daitobukan Dojo in Towson, MD?  I was considering checking out the classes.  Is the instruction good?
> 
> http://daitobukan.com/




I have not trained with them. And the instruction looks good from the videos they have.

The only issue I would have with them is this, but if this doesn't matter to you. I would definitely check out the classes. And see for myself on how good the instruction is. 


> *What  is traditional Japanese Ju-Jitsu?*
> Ju-Jitsu is an ancient martial art developed and used by the samurai as a  weaponless self-defense art.  Ju means "gentle" or "gently" (and is  sometimes translated as "yielding"), and Jitsu means "art."  Ju-Jitsu  then is translated as "the gentle art."  Contrary to common perception  Ju-Jitsu is not simply a ground fighting martial art, although such  techniques are part of the repertoire.  The art employs a variety of  techniques to either incapacitate an attacker (when necessary) or put  him into a controlled state (submission).  These include combinations of  joint locks, strikes (punches and kicks), throwing techniques, and  grappling (ground fighting) techniques.  Ultimately the intention of the  Ju-Jitsuka is to throw the opponent to the ground.
> 
> Ju-Jitsu is the parent art that inspired judo, aikido, and many forms of  karate.  Because of its breadth it can be said to be the original  "mixed martial art."
> ...


----------



## SenseiScott (Jul 12, 2021)

goldwarrior said:


> Has anyone trained with the Daitobukan Dojo in Towson, MD?  I was considering checking out the classes.  Is the instruction good?
> 
> Daitobukan Ju-Jitsu Dojo - Towson, Maryland


I'm one of the instructors now, though I wasn't when this question was posted. Obviously I'm not objective, but since we're not a business I'm mostly interested in working out whether the instruction style and syllabus are a good fit for you. We've moved to Timonium (inside acac) and will reopen on 8/4/21. I know you posted this ages ago, but I figured I wouldn't leave it hanging. Our web site could stand some improvement, but our classes are extremely affordable.


----------



## Brian King (Jul 15, 2021)

SenseiScott said:


> I'm one of the instructors now, though I wasn't when this question was posted. Obviously I'm not objective, but since we're not a business I'm mostly interested in working out whether the instruction style and syllabus are a good fit for you. We've moved to Timonium (inside acac) and will reopen on 8/4/21. I know you posted this ages ago, but I figured I wouldn't leave it hanging. Our web site could stand some improvement, but our classes are extremely affordable.


Welcome to the forum SensieScott.


----------

